# Final count!



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Just finished moving the babies to a 37 gallon tank where they will stay until separation occurs. The final count is 75!!!! I am so beyond thrilled that there are so many.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Good job! 75 is actually a lot! What are you going to do with them?Keep them, sell them, or what?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome! About how long are they?


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Nice thats great. Hope every thing goes as well as it has been


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome! Hope they grow up nice and healthy


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

they are about half an inch including tail. going to keep some, maybe line breed .. at least 10 will be given away to local friends/family, i will try to sell the rest


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, that's a good sized spawn! Congrats!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

can we get some pics!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

if you look at my thread 'fin rot or color' in this forum you can see them


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

True but we need some recent pictures =).
How much are you thinking of selling them for?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

> True but we need some recent pictures =).
> How much are you thinking of selling them for?


I agree.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

lol! i'll take a video and a few pics when i can.

i really have no idea what i'll sell for. 5-10?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> lol! i'll take a video and a few pics when i can.
> 
> i really have no idea what i'll sell for. 5-10?


Wow If you sell them for 5 then you can make a profit of $325, And that is a lot more than you need to continue lines and even start new ones.:-D

What do you think?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, 20 for sure won't be sold. About. I imagine I'll be keeping 5-10 and another 10 to family/friends free (only cause I never mentioned price to them but if they ever want more they'll be paying lol)

Hmmm, $300 will about cover a 55 gallon for another growout lol.

I have 1 pair I'm conditioning now, I have another young pair to condition after them (I'm thinking about a month or two between spawns for now) and I have another pair on the way ... lol Might have to move the operation outside, though I'm not sure of the logistics of it all!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> Well, 20 for sure won't be sold. About. I imagine I'll be keeping 5-10 and another 10 to family/friends free (only cause I never mentioned price to them but if they ever want more they'll be paying lol)
> 
> Hmmm, $300 will about cover a 55 gallon for another growout lol.
> 
> I have 1 pair I'm conditioning now, I have another young pair to condition after them (I'm thinking about a month or two between spawns for now) and I have another pair on the way ... lol Might have to move the operation outside, though I'm not sure of the logistics of it all!


Yea $300 should be a perfect price for another growout tank.

Also Im looking to buy a pair. What coloration and tail type are they?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i got my 55 gallon at a fish auction for 10 dollars with a stand and hood.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> i got my 55 gallon at a fish auction for 10 dollars with a stand and hood.


Wow That's amazing! I wish i could have gotten mine for that much!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ya it was a lucky find


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

lol and I thought I was lucky to get a 37 and stand for 150!

parents were a marble greeen super delta and fancy marble dragon halfmoon plakat


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ooooooooooo i want some babies from those guys.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

oh click on the link in my sig to find pics of the parents


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> lol and I thought I was lucky to get a 37 and stand for 150!
> 
> parents were a marble greeen super delta and fancy marble dragon halfmoon plakat


Can we get pictures to see what they look like now because im really interested in a breeding pair 


I havent bred in so long! Only because i was moving. Lately we arent in any luck with houses:/. We are leaving PA this week sometime if we dont find anything, then we have to wait til next year. Which means that i can breed bettas again for another year!!! Woot Woot! Lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

they really look the same as the last pics i took ... but i will i promise, soon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> they really look the same as the last pics i took ... but i will i promise, soon.


Thank you!

Have you had any culls?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

nope, no culls


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> nope, no culls


Wow that is pretty good. What does the worst one look like (so far?):-D


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no deformities or bad fins? any amazing ones!!?!?!?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I know I can see the pics on "fin rot or color" but I can't find the thread! lol I REALLY want to see the pics, though! Could you post a link quickly? I used the search button, and looked through the threads. lol I'm probably just blind.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok I'll post the 6 & 7 week pics here - 

6 weeks

























































7 weeks









































re: culling/fins/etc - they all really look exactly the same. about half are darker and bigger, and the other half are lighter/still see through. i can see blue or green iridescence showing up on most of them

eta: thinking about it, i bet the darker ones are the green ones like mama, and the lighter ones are the fancy marbles like daddy - daddy had a white body before the blue marbling took over


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute but are they on the smaller side?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@cajunamy: "thinking about it, i bet the *darker ones are the green ones* like mama, and the lighter ones are the fancy marbles like daddy - daddy had a white body before the blue marbling took over"

Green/green origin like copper look light colored when young while Blue looks dark.... But I could be wrong.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

they're only 7 weeks, the bigger ones are almost an inch which according to growth charts I found is pretty on schedule. but, being a newb to this i have no idea really.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well they look really good. I seen that 8 weeks is when they really get most of their color and start with their personality.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

They are ADORABLE! Congrats on raising them!! I can't wait to see them when they're older!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

They look really good, Im happy for you  I'm raising a spawn right now im pretty proud of lol, I tried once when I was a lot younger and killed them all. Anyway I would be interested in a pair or a few females too once they are old enough.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Same! I would SOO buy a few if you weren't so far away.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I *am* worried they are on the smaller side. I think that I haven't been doing enough water changes (twice a week) When I put them in the bigger growout tank they really shot up in size


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Man how do you breed bettas? Because won't they kill each other?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

read the stickies in this forum, and do lots of research  

meanwhile, I have video!! i'll have to find a way to get it on my flickr account ... html won't work ...

```
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150655228200521
```


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

riese98 said:


> Man how do you breed bettas? Because won't they kill each other?


There are VERY SPECIFIC steps that you have to go through and it takes a lot of patients. PM me and ill tell you every thing you want to know. Also note that breeding bettas isnt cheap.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

lots of money and time: i estimate this spawn cost me $500. now, some of the supplies i had already, b/c i have lots of spare tanks lying around (MTS) and had heaters and filters already to go with those tanks. but if you don't have them, you gotta get em. my jars were free as well, my dad had a stockpile of them. it's the pair and the growout that cost me so much


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> read the stickies in this forum, and do lots of research
> 
> meanwhile, I have video!! i'll have to find a way to get it on my flickr account ... html won't work ...
> 
> ...


I agree lots of research!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> lots of money and time: i estimate this spawn cost me $500. now, some of the supplies i had already, b/c i have lots of spare tanks lying around (MTS) and had heaters and filters already to go with those tanks. but if you don't have them, you gotta get em. my jars were free as well, my dad had a stockpile of them. it's the pair and the growout that cost me so much


How much did you pay for the pair?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

oh wait, this pair was the cost of shipping - i was thinking about all the OTHER pairs i've bought LOL. so that makes the most expensive item the growout tank, next to that was the brine shrimp eggs


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> oh wait, this pair was the cost of shipping - i was thinking about all the OTHER pairs i've bought LOL. so that makes the most expensive item the growout tank, next to that was the brine shrimp eggs


how much brine shrimp eggs did you buy?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

i don't know the exact amount, it was a container off of ibc. $40 + ship


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

What does Pm you mean?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

riese98 said:


> What does Pm you mean?


Private message. go to my page and then go to contact info or something like that and click PrivateMessage.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> i don't know the exact amount, it was a container off of ibc. $40 + ship


Well i know that lol. But $40 wow thats a lot. Did you get a can of Brine Shrimp eggs?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah it's a full can


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> yeah it's a full can


Oh, then that makes sense lol. That is a lot of BBS. Thats about the worlds population, Times Two lol.

How are the fry?


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

lol yeaaa that is ALOTT but have u heard or tried decap bbs? and ur fries look GREAT i cant wait to see them with them finnage


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yup i have a small baggie of decaps from aquabid  fry are getting big and some color is coming in, but if i stand in front of their tank too long they lose it, so pics won't help lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> yup i have a small baggie of decaps from aquabid  fry are getting big and some color is coming in, but if i stand in front of their tank too long they lose it, so pics won't help lol


Sneak up on them recording lol. Only way to capture it on camera. lol. 

How old will they be?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

8 weeks on Tuesday - but not 2 months till the 26th ... funny how that works


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> 8 weeks on Tuesday - but not 2 months till the 26th ... funny how that works


Wow. Cool are you excited?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I want to be more excited - not much color is showing.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> Well I want to be more excited - not much color is showing.


Just give it about two more weeks and you will see a lot of color. Are you feeding them a variety of live foods?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

a variety yes, but the only live they get are microworms. i've got decaps, sprinula (i know i spelled that wrong) first bites, some ... ah i forget the name, it came with the green powdered food and it's white, and a fry starter that's high protein


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Why no bbs? Microworms aren't nearly as nutritious. You should be able to feed them chopped up frozen bloodworms by now too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Why no bbs? Microworms aren't nearly as nutritious. You should be able to feed them chopped up frozen bloodworms by now too.


Yea I agree with DM17 you should try NBA because it's very affective and works very well.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

No bbs cause I've been giving decaps which are the bbs eggs decapsulated. More nutritious than the bbs.

I plan to start chopping up frozen bloodworms soon

what is NBA?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

national basketball league. jk i know it doesnt mean that.


----------

